# Landscape fabric: yes/no?



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm preparing a new bed for perennial planting and I'm in two minds as to whether to use a landscape fabric below the mulch. Do you think it's good, bad, or not a big deal either way?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Did it years ago. Never again. Weeds seeds blow in from the neighbors anyway. Then if you want to add another plant, it's a real pain to dig a hole.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I vote no. With enough mulch and a helping of Preen each spring, I haven't had much in the way of weeds.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

I wish we never used it.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Landscape fabric is good for keeping stone from mixing into the soil. I wouldn't put it under the mulch.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Say no to fabric. It's a royal pain to remove, and eventually you must. Go 4" deep on mulch to keep weeds to a minimum and make it easy to pull those that appear.


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

It's a no from me too... pulling it out of all my beds because the previous owner put it in... Spray your beds with Pre-M or throw some preen down each season. Done deal.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I'll go for no sheet. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

No way. Just took a bunch up this weekend that I put down 2 years ago. Makes the beds drain poorly, doesn't prevent weeds, and doesn't let the mulch break down into the soil. I had dead brown clay-ish soil underneath, and beautiful black loam on top. I want those nutrients to get in the soil and feed the plants that are living in it.


----------



## TulsaRyan (May 15, 2019)

No. That stuff is a horrible pain in the future. Seems like a good idea for the first year but you will greatly regret it in years to come.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

NO! Good grief, no!

If you can control weeds in your yard, you can CERTAINLY control weeds in a garden... only easier!

Murph


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

I didn't put any down when I did my yard and the first summer I had 6 foot weeds everywhere. I had to rent a billgoat cutter and chop them down. I bought the best 30 year fabric I could find and rocked all my beds. Glad I did.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Fabric, rock nor concrete stops weeds in Texas...just saying :shock:


----------

